# Χάρτα 08 (ελληνιστί)



## Costas (Apr 1, 2012)

Καταθέτω κι εγώ τον οβολό μου στα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας. Πρόκειται για τη μετάφραση στα ελληνικά της Χάρτας 08. Αγγλική της μετάφραση θα βρει ο ενδιαφερόμενος στο οικείο λήμμα της Wikipedia. Για την ακρίβεια, θα βρει συνδέσμους προς δύο διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις. Προς τι λοιπόν η ελληνική μετάφραση, πέρα από το ότι είναι γύμνασμα (σχολείο ολόκληρο...) για το μεταφραστή; Πρώτον, υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που δεν γνωρίζουν αγγλικά· μάλλον απίθανο εδωμέσα, αλλά σίγουρα παραέξω. Δεύτερον, αντιμέτωπος κανείς με δύο διαφορετικές ξένες μεταφράσεις ενός πολιτικού κειμένου, πώς μπορεί να ξέρει ποια είναι η πιο πιστή; Ουφ! να που εξασφάλισα τη χρησιμότητα του εγχειρήματός μου! Από τις δύο λοιπόν, διαλέξτε εκείνην της οργάνωσης Human Rigths in China, και όχι εκείνην του Perry Link, που παίρνει ρητορικές ελευθερίες οι οποίες την κάνουν να μοιάζει στο ύφος με αμερικάνικο κείμενο, παρά με το πρωτότυπο (και αυτό παρότι το πρωτότυπο είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς έντονα επηρεασμένο από τον αμερικανικό φιλελευθερισμό). Αφού ολοκλήρωσα τη μετάφρασή μου γνωρίζοντας μόνο τη μετάφραση του Perry Link (όχι όμως αντιβάλλοντάς την μαζί της), έκατσα μ' ένα σχετικό μάγκωμα να την αντιβάλω με τη μετάφραση του HRiC, που ανακάλυψα την ύπαρξή της μόλις χτες (αυτονόητο ότι θα υπήρχε, αλλά...απλώς δεν την είχα αναζητήσει). Με χαρά και ικανοποίηση διαπίστωσα ότι την ακολουθούσα κατά πόδας σε ποσοστό 98% (λέμε τώρα). Οπότε εγγυώμαι την ακρίβειά της και εκείνη εγγυάται την πιστότητα της δικής μου προσπάθειας.

Μια ανάγνωση της τσεχοσλοβάκικης Χάρτας 77 (εξωτερικός σύνδεσμος στον πάτο του λήμματος της Wikipedia), που έδωσε την έμπνευση στο όνομα της κινέζικης Χάρτας 08, αποκαλύπτει μεγάλες διαφορές. Να δυο-τρεις: Ενώ η Χάρτα 77 κατάγγελνε ανοιχτά την κατάσταση των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων στη χώρα, και σταματούσε εκεί, η Χάρτα 08 είναι κανονικό πολιτικό κείμενο, που διατυπώνει γενικές αρχές για τα πάντα, ως και για τις σχέσεις Κίνας-Ταϊβάν. Η Χάρτα 77 δεν έθετε καν θέμα αλλαγής του καθεστώτος, ενώ η Χάρτα 08 το θέτει καθαρά και ξάστερα. Άλλες εποχές, άλλα ήθη· άλλο το 1977, άλλο το 2008. Επίσης, ενώ η Χάρτα 77 γράφτηκε στην περιφέρεια του κομουνιστικού μπλοκ, σε μια χώρα υπό σοβιετική και δωσιλογική κατοχή, η Χάρτα 08 γράφτηκε στην καρδιά μιας κομουνιστο-καπιταλιστικής υπερδύναμης.

Την έχω έτοιμη, αλλά σε κατάσταση beta. Δεν πρόλαβα τα πάντα και, για να είμαι μέσα στην Πρωταπριλιά, ξεκινώ με το Προοίμιο. Συνολικά είναι ένα κείμενο 4-5 σελίδων.


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2012)

*ΧΑΡΤΑ 08*​
*1/ Προοίμιο*

Φέτος κλείνουν εκατό χρόνια από το πρώτο σύνταγμα της Κίνας· είναι η 60ή επέτειος από τη δημοσίευση της «Οικουμενικής Διακήρυξης των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου», η 30ή επέτειος της γέννησης του «Τοίχου της Δημοκρατίας» και η 10η επέτειος της υπογραφής του «Διεθνούς Συμφώνου για τα Αστικά και Πολιτικά Δικαιώματα» από την κυβέρνηση της Κίνας. Οι Κινέζοι πολίτες, έχοντας ζήσει μια μακρόχρονη διαδρομή καταστροφής των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων και δύσκολων και τραχιών αγώνων, αφυπνισμένοι πια, συνειδητοποιούν μέρα με την ημέρα ότι η ελευθερία, η ισότητα και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα είναι οι κοινές οικουμενικές αξίες της ανθρωπότητας· πως η δημοκρατία, ο ρεπουμπλικανισμός και η συνταγματική διακυβέρνηση αποτελούν το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της σύγχρονης πολιτικής. Ένας ‘εκσυγχρονισμός’ που αφήνει απέξω αυτές τις οικουμενικές αξίες και αυτό το θεμελιώδες πολιτικό πλαίσιο είναι μια ολέθρια διαδικασία απαλλοτρίωσης των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, διάβρωσης της ανθρωπιάς και καταπάτησης της αξιοπρέπειάς του. Ποιο δρόμο θ’ ακολουθήσει η Κίνα του 21ου αιώνα; θα συνεχίσει αυτού του είδους τον υπό δεσποτική εξουσία ‘εκσυγχρονισμό’; ή θ’ αναγνωρίσει τις οικουμενικές αξίες, θα σμίξει με το κύριο ρεύμα του πολιτισμού και θα εγκαθιδρύσει ένα δημοκρατικό πολίτευμα; Πρόκειται για μια επιλογή που δεν μπορεί να την αποφύγει.

Οι πελώριες ιστορικές αλλαγές των μέσων του 19ου αιώνα αποκάλυψαν την παρακμή του πατροπαράδοτου αυταρχικού συστήματος της Κίνας και προανάγγειλαν τη «μεγάλη αναστάτωση που δεν είχε συμβεί για χιλιάδες χρόνια». Το Κίνημα της Αυτοενδυνάμωσης [1861-1895] επιδίωξε μια βελτίωση στο εργαλειακό επίπεδο, η δε ήττα στον Σινοϊαπωνικό Πόλεμο του 1894-95 αποκάλυψε γι’ άλλη μια φορά τον απαρχαιωμένο χαρακτήρα του συστήματος· η Μεταρρύθμιση των Εκατό Ημερών του 1898 καταπιάστηκε με την ανανέωση στο επίπεδο των θεσμών· τελικά, εξαιτίας της ανελέητης καταστολής από την υπερσυντηρητική κλίκα, κατέληξε σε αποτυχία· η Επανάσταση του 1911 φαινομενικά έθαψε το σύστημα αυτοκρατορικής εξουσίας που είχε διαρκέσει πάνω από 2000 χρόνια και ίδρυσε την πρώτη αβασίλευτη πολιτεία της Ασίας. Λόγω των τότε ιδιαίτερων ιστορικών συνθηκών, εξωτερικών και εγχώριων, η ρεπουμπλικανική διακυβέρνηση υπήρξε πρόσκαιρη και ο απολυταρχισμός σύντομα επανήλθε δριμύτερος. Η αποτυχία της εργαλειακής μίμησης και της θεσμικής ανανέωσης ώθησε τους συμπατριώτες μας να βαθύνουν το στοχασμό τους και να φτάσουν στην πολιτισμική ρίζα του προβλήματος, οπότε σχηματίστηκε το κίνημα της Νέας Κουλτούρας και της 4ης Μαΐου, που είχε για σημαία του το σύνθημα «επιστήμη και δημοκρατία»· λόγω των συχνών εμφύλιων συρράξεων και των εχθρικών εισβολών η πορεία του πολιτικού εκδημοκρατισμού της Κίνας κόπηκε αναγκαστικά στη μέση. Μετά τον νικηφόρο πόλεμο εναντίον της Ιαπωνίας ξανάρχισε στην Κίνα η πορεία προς τη συνταγματική διακυβέρνηση, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα του εμφύλιου πολέμου Κουομιντάνγκ-ΚΚΚ ήταν ότι η Κίνα βυθίστηκε στην άβυσσο του σύγχρονου ολοκληρωτισμού. Η «Νέα Κίνα» που ιδρύθηκε το 1949 ήταν κατ’ όνομα μια «Λαϊκή Δημοκρατία» αλλά στην ουσία μια «Κομματική Επικράτεια». Το κόμμα που βρέθηκε στην εξουσία μονοπώλησε κάθε πολιτικό, οικονομικό και κοινωνικό πόρο, ενορχήστρωσε τον «Αντιδεξιό Αγώνα», το «Μεγάλο Άλμα προς τα Μπρος», την Πολιτιστική Επανάσταση, την 4η Ιουνίου [1989], την καταπίεση των μη κυβερνητικά ελεγχόμενων θρησκευτικών δραστηριοτήτων και των κινημάτων υπεράσπισης των δικαιωμάτων: μια σειρά από καταστροφές για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, που προκάλεσαν το θάνατο δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Το τίμημα για το λαό και τη χώρα ήταν βαρύτατο.

Η «μεταρρύθμιση και άνοιγμα» του ύστερου εικοστού αιώνα απάλλαξε την Κίνα από τη γενικευμένη φτώχεια και τον απόλυτο ολοκληρωτισμό της περιόδου του Μάο Ζεντόνγκ [Τσετούνγκ]. Ο πλούτος των ανθρώπων και το βιοτικό επίπεδο των μαζών αυξήθηκαν σημαντικά, οι οικονομικές ελευθερίες και τα κοινωνικά δικαιώματα των ατόμων αποκαταστάθηκαν μερικώς, άρχισε να αναπτύσσεται μια κοινωνία πολιτών, πλήθυναν ολοένα οι εκκλήσεις του κόσμου για ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και πολιτικές ελευθερίες. Οι ιθύνοντες, παράλληλα με τις οικονομικές μεταρρυθμίσεις που μπήκαν σε κίνηση με σκοπό την αγοραιοποίηση και τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, άρχισαν να μετακινούνται από μια θέση άρνησης των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων προς τη σταδιακή αναγνώρισή τους. Το 1997 και το 1998 η κινεζική κυβέρνηση υπέγραψε δύο σημαντικές διεθνείς συμφωνίες για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και το 2004 το Εθνικό Κογκρέσο του Λαού ενσωμάτωσε στο Σύνταγμα το «σεβασμό και την εγγύηση των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου»· φέτος δεσμεύτηκε επίσης να εκπονήσει και να θέσει σε εφαρμογή ένα «εθνικό σχέδιο δράσης για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα». Αυτές όμως οι πολιτικές πρόοδοι έχουν μείνει ως τώρα στα χαρτιά· υπάρχουν νόμοι μα όχι κράτος δικαίου, υπάρχει Σύνταγμα μα όχι συνταγματική διακυβέρνηση· αυτή παραμένει η πολιτική πραγματικότητα που βλέπουν όλοι. Το μπλοκ που βρίσκεται στην εξουσία εξακολουθεί να επιμένει στη διατήρηση της αυταρχικής διακυβέρνησής του, να αποκρούει τον πολιτικό μετασχηματισμό, και γι’ αυτό οδηγούμαστε στη γραφειοκρατική διαφθορά, στις δυσκολίες εγκαθίδρυσης του κράτους δικαίου, στην αφάνεια των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων, στην ηθική χρεοκοπία, στην κοινωνική πόλωση, στην ανάπτυξη οικονομικών ανισορροπιών, στη διπλή καταστροφή που υφίσταται το φυσικό και το πολιτιστικό περιβάλλον. Το δικαίωμα των πολιτών για ελευθερία, περιουσία και επιδίωξη της ευτυχίας δεν μπορεί να διασφαλιστεί θεσμικά· κάθε είδους κοινωνικές αντιφάσεις συσσωρεύονται ασταμάτητα, το αίσθημα δυσαρέσκειας εξακολουθεί να φουντώνει, ιδίως δε παροξύνεται η αντιπαράθεση αξιωματούχων και λαού και αυξάνονται αλματωδώς τα ‘μαζικά συμβάντα’ [=οι μαζικές ταραχές], φανερώνοντας μια καταστροφική τάση απώλειας του ελέγχου. Ο ξεπερασμένος χαρακτήρας της κρατούσας οργάνωσης έχει πια φτάσει σε τέτοιο στάδιο που δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρξει αλλαγή.


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2012)

*2/ Οι θεμελιώδεις αρχές μας*

Μπροστά σ’ αυτή την αποφασιστική για τη μελλοντική μοίρα της Κίνας περίσταση, όπου πρέπει να υπάρξει ουσιώδης στοχασμός πάνω στην πορεία εκσυγχρονισμού των τελευταίων εκατό χρόνων, επιβεβαιώνουμε τις παρακάτω θεμελιώδεις αρχές:

*Ελευθερία*: Η ελευθερία είναι ο πυρήνας των οικουμενικών αξιών. Τα δικαιώματα της έκφρασης, της δημοσίευσης, της πίστης, της συνάθροισης, του συνεταιρίζεσθαι, της μετοικεσίας, της απεργίας, της διαδήλωσης και πορείας αποτελούν ανάμεσα σε άλλα τις συγκεκριμένες ενσαρκώσεις της ελευθερίας. Όπου δεν ευδοκιμεί η ελευθερία, δεν μπορεί να γίνεται λόγος για σύγχρονο πολιτισμό.

*Ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα*: Τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα δεν είναι παραχώρηση του κράτους αλλά δικαιώματα που κάθε άνθρωπος έχει εκ γενετής. Η περιφρούρηση των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων είναι αφενός ο σπουδαιότερος σκοπός μιας κυβέρνησης και το θεμέλιο της θεμιτότητας μιας δημόσιας εξουσίας και αφετέρου μια απαίτηση σύμφυτη με το σύνθημα της «επικέντρωσης στον άνθρωπο». Όλες οι διαδοχικές πολιτικές συμφορές της Κίνας σχετίζονται στενά με την αγνόηση των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων από την κρατούσα εξουσία. Οι άνθρωποι είναι η ουσία του κράτους, το κράτος υπηρετεί το λαό, η κυβέρνηση υπάρχει για το λαό.

*Ισότητα*: Όλοι οι άνθρωποι ξεχωριστά, ανεξάρτητα από κοινωνική περιωπή, επάγγελμα, φύλο, οικονομική κατάσταση, εθνοτική ταυτότητα, χρώμα δέρματος, θρήσκευμα ή πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις, έχουν ίση προσωπικότητα, τιμή και ελευθερία. Πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί στην πράξη η αρχή της ισότητας ολονών απέναντι στο νόμο, να γίνει πράξη η αρχή της ισότητας των κοινωνικών, οικονομικών, πολιτιστικών και πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων των πολιτών.

*Ρεπουμπλικανισμός*: Ρεπουμπλικανισμός θα πει «κοινή διακυβέρνηση απ’ όλους, ειρηνική συμβίωση», θα πει διάκριση των εξουσιών με αλληλοεπίβλεψη και εξισορροπήσεις και επίσης εξισορρόπηση συμφερόντων, θα πει κοινότητα που επιδιώκει τη σύνθεση ποικίλων συμφερόντων, ανόμοιων κοινωνικών ομάδων, μιας πολλότητας από κουλτούρες και πιστεύματα, σύνθεση θεμελιωμένη στην ίση συμμετοχή, στον υγιή ανταγωνισμό, στην από κοινού συζήτηση για τα κοινά, ώστε η διαχείρισή τους να γίνεται με ειρηνικό τρόπο.

*Δημοκρατία*: Το ουσιωδέστερο νόημά της είναι η λαϊκή κυριαρχία και η εκλεγμένη από το λαό κυβέρνηση. Η δημοκρατία έχει τα εξής ουσιώδη γνωρίσματα: (1) η νομιμότητα της πολιτικής εξουσίας προέρχεται από το λαό, η πολιτική εξουσία γεννιέται μέσα στο λαό (2) η πολιτική διακυβέρνηση διέπεται από τις επιλογές που κάνει ο λαός (3) οι πολίτες απολαμβάνουν γνήσια εκλογικά δικαιώματα· σε κάθε κυβερνητική βαθμίδα όσοι αξιωματούχοι έχουν κρίσιμες αρμοδιότητες πρέπει να αναδεικνύονται με εκλογικές διαδικασίες ανά τακτά διαστήματα (4) σεβασμός των αποφάσεων της πλειοψηφίας με παράλληλη προστασία των βασικών ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων της μειοψηφίας. Με δυο λόγια, η δημοκρατία καθιστά την κυβέρνηση ένα σύγχρονο δημόσιο εργαλείο «του λαού, από το λαό, για το λαό».

*Συνταγματική διακυβέρνηση*: Η συνταγματική διακυβέρνηση διασφαλίζει μέσω των νομικών κανόνων και του κράτους δικαίου τις καθορισμένες από το Σύνταγμα βασικές αρχές και δικαιώματα του πολίτη· συγκρατεί και περιγράφει τα όρια της κυβερνητικής εξουσίας και δράσης και επίσης παρέχει το αντίστοιχο θεσμικό οπλοστάσιο.

Στην Κίνα, η εποχή της αυτοκρατορικής εξουσίας έχει προ πολλού παρέλθει ανεπιστρεπτί· σε παγκόσμια κλίμακα επίσης, ο αυταρχισμός πλησιάζει στη δύση του· οι πολίτες πρέπει να γίνουν πραγματικοί κύριοι της χώρας τους. Η απαλλαγή από μια νοοτροπία υπηκόου ο οποίος εξαρτάται από τον ‘φωτισμένο δεσπότη’ και τον ‘ακέραιο αξιωματούχο’, η προβολή μιας νοοτροπίας πολίτη ο οποίος θεωρεί θεμελιώδη τα δικαιώματα και καθήκον του τη συμμετοχή, η έκφραση των ελευθεριών στην πράξη, η προσωπική εμπλοκή με τη δημοκρατία, η προσήλωση στο κράτος δικαίου, είναι η μόνη θεμελιώδης διέξοδος για την Κίνα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2012)

*3/ Οι βασικές μας θέσεις*

Γι’ αυτούς τους λόγους εμείς, στοχαζόμενοι ως υπεύθυνοι και εποικοδομητικοί πολίτες πάνω σε διάφορες πλευρές της διοίκησης της χώρας, των δικαιωμάτων του πολίτη και της ανάπτυξης της κοινωνίας, παρουσιάζουμε τις ακόλουθες συγκεκριμένες θέσεις:

*1. Αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος*: Αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος με βάση τις προαναφερθείσες αξίες και αντιλήψεις, κατάργηση όσων διατάξεων του ισχύοντος Συντάγματος δεν συνάδουν προς την αρχή της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας, ώστε το Σύνταγμα να γίνει πραγματικά το εγγυητικό έγγραφο των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου και το παραχωρητήριο της δημόσιας εξουσίας, ο ανώτατος εφαρμοστέος νόμος που κανένας άνθρωπος, ομάδα ή κομματικός σχηματισμός δεν θα επιτρέπεται να παραβιάζει, το νομικό θεμέλιο για τον εκδημοκρατισμό της Κίνας.

*2. Διάκριση και αμοιβαία εξισορρόπηση εξουσιών*: Σχηματισμός σύγχρονης κυβέρνησης με διάκριση και αμοιβαία εξισορρόπηση εξουσιών, διασφάλιση της διάκρισης των τριών εξουσιών, νομοθετικής, δικαστικής και εκτελεστικής. Να θεσπιστεί η αρχή της έδρασης των διοικητικών θεσμών στο νόμο και της ευθύνης του κράτους, να αποτραπεί η υπερβολική εξάπλωση της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας· το κράτος πρέπει να είναι υπεύθυνο απέναντι στον φορολογούμενο· μεταξύ κέντρου και περιφερειών να οικοδομηθεί ένα σύστημα διάκρισης και αμοιβαίας εξισορρόπησης εξουσιών· η κεντρική εξουσία πρέπει να εξουσιοδοτείται με σαφή όρια από το Σύνταγμα, οι περιφέρειες να κάνουν πράξη την πλήρη αυτονομία.

*3. Νομοθετική δημοκρατία*: Συγκρότηση των νομοθετικών οργάνων όλων των επιπέδων με άμεση εκλογή· κατά τη θέσπιση των νόμων, προσήλωση στην αρχή της ακεραιότητας και της δικαιοσύνης· υλοποίηση της νομοθετικής δημοκρατίας.

*4. Ανεξαρτησία της Δικαιοσύνης*: Η Δικαιοσύνη θα πρέπει να είναι πάνω από κομματικές τοποθετήσεις και να μη γίνεται καμιά παρέμβαση στο έργο της· να κάνει πράξη την ανεξαρτησία της και να διασφαλίζει την ακεραιότητα των δικών· να ιδρύσει Συνταγματικό Δικαστήριο, να φτιάξει ένα σύστημα ελέγχου των παραβιάσεων του Συντάγματος, να περιφρουρήσει το κύρος του Συντάγματος. Όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα να καταργηθούν οι Πολιτικές και Νομικές Επιτροπές όλων των βαθμίδων, που προκαλούν σοβαρότατη ζημιά στο κράτος δικαίου της χώρας, και να αποτραπεί η ιδιωτική χρήση δημόσιων οργάνων.

*5. Δημόσιων οργάνων δημόσια χρήση*: Να εθνικοποιηθεί ο στρατός· οι στρατιωτικοί πρέπει να δηλώνουν πίστη στο Σύνταγμα, να δηλώνουν πίστη στη χώρα· οι κομματικές οργανώσεις πρέπει να αποσυρθούν από το στρατό και να ανυψωθεί το επίπεδο επαγγελματισμού του στρατού. Όλοι οι κρατικοί λειτουργοί, των αστυνομικών συμπεριλαμβανομένων, οφείλουν να τηρούν πολιτική ουδετερότητα. Να απαλειφθούν τα κομματικά κριτήρια στην πρόσληψη των κρατικών λειτουργών· οι προσλήψεις πρέπει να γίνονται ισότιμα, ανεξάρτητα από κομματικά κριτήρια.

*6. Διασφάλιση των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων*: Σοβαρή διασφάλιση των ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων, προστασία της αξιοπρέπειας των ανθρώπων. Ίδρυση επιτροπής ανθρώπινων δικαιωμάτων υπό την επίβλεψη της ανώτατης λαϊκής αντιπροσωπείας, παρεμπόδιση της κυβέρνησης να παραβιάζει τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα κάνοντας κατάχρηση της δημόσιας εξουσίας. Ιδίως πρέπει να διαφυλαχτούν οι προσωπικές ελευθερίες των πολιτών και κανένας άνθρωπος να μη συλλαμβάνεται, κρατείται, κλητεύεται, ανακρίνεται, τιμωρείται παράνομα· κατάργηση του συστήματος της Αναμόρφωσης δια της Εργασίας.

*7. Εκλογή στις δημόσιες θέσεις*: Πλήρης εφαρμογή συστήματος δημοκρατικής εκλογής και υλοποίηση της ισότητας του εκλογικού δικαιώματος με βάση την αρχή «ένας άνθρωπος, μία ψήφος». Πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί σταδιακά αλλά συστηματικά η άμεση εκλογή των κεφαλών της διοίκησης σε όλες τις βαθμίδες. Οι τακτικές ελεύθερες ανταγωνιστικές εκλογές και η συμμετοχή των πολιτών σε αυτές για τη νόμιμη κατάληψη δημόσιων θέσεων αποτελούν αναφαίρετα θεμελιώδη ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα.

*8. Ισότητα πόλης-υπαίθρου*: Κατάργηση του ισχύοντος συστήματος δυαδικής απογραφής κατοικίας , εφαρμογή στην πράξη του συνταγματικού δικαιώματος όλων ανεξαιρέτως των πολιτών για ισονομία, εγγύηση του δικαιώματος ελεύθερης μετοικεσίας των πολιτών.

*9. Ελευθερία του συνεταιρίζεσθαι*: Διασφάλιση του δικαιώματος των πολιτών να συνεταιρίζονται ελεύθερα, αντικατάσταση του ισχύοντος συστήματος εγγραφής των ενώσεων προσώπων κατόπιν έγκρισης από ένα σύστημα απλής καταχώρισης. Άρση της απαγόρευσης των κομμάτων· διαγωγή των πολιτικών κομμάτων σύμφωνη με το σύνταγμα και τους νόμους· κατάργηση του μονοπωλιακού προνομίου ενός κόμματος να κυβερνά· θέσπιση της ελευθερίας δράσης των πολιτικών κομμάτων και της αρχής του ισότιμου ανταγωνισμού· ο κομματικός αγώνας να εξομαλυνθεί και να γίνει ρυθμιστεί νομικά.

*10. Ελευθερία συνάθροισης*: Οι ελευθερίες της ειρηνικής συνάθροισης, της διαδήλωσης και πορείας και της έκφρασης γνώμης είναι θεμελιώδεις ελευθερίες των πολιτών που προβλέπονται από το Σύνταγμα· δεν πρέπει το κυβερνών κόμμα και η κυβέρνηση να παρεμβαίνουν παράνομα ούτε να επιβάλλουν αντισυνταγματικούς περιορισμούς σ’ αυτές.

*11. Ελευθερία του λόγου*: Να γίνει πράξη η ελευθερία του λόγου, η ελευθερία της δημοσίευσης και η ακαδημαϊκή ελευθερία, να διασφαλιστεί το δικαίωμα των πολιτών στην ενημέρωση και στην επίβλεψη [των θεσμών]. Να εκπονηθεί «νόμος για τις ειδήσεις» και «νόμος περί δημοσιευμάτων», να αρθούν οι περιορισμοί στον Τύπο, να καταργηθεί το άρθρο του ισχύοντος ποινικού κώδικα περί του «εγκλήματος της προτροπής σε ανατροπή της κρατικής εξουσίας», να μπει τέλος στον κολασμό για έκφραση γνώμης.

*12. Θρησκευτική ελευθερία*: Διασφάλιση της θρησκευτικής ελευθερίας και της ελευθερίας της πίστης, εφαρμογή του χωρισμού εκκλησίας και κράτους· η κυβέρνηση δεν παρεμβαίνει στις θρησκευτικές και πιστευματικές δραστηριότητες. Διερεύνηση και ανάκληση όσων διοικητικών κανονισμών, διοικητικών κανόνων και τοπικών κανονισμών περιορίζουν ή ακυρώνουν τη θρησκευτική ελευθερία των πολιτών· απαγόρευση του χειρισμού των θρησκευτικών δραστηριοτήτων με διοικητικές πράξεις. Ανάκληση του συστήματος προκαταρκτικής αδειοδότησης των θρησκευτικών ενώσεων (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των χώρων θρησκευτικής δραστηριότητας) αν θέλουν να λειτουργούν νόμιμα, και αντικατάστασή του από ένα σύστημα καταχώρισης χωρίς κανέναν υποχρεωτικό έλεγχο.

*13. Αγωγή του πολίτη*: Κατάργηση της πολιτικοποιημένης αγωγής και των πολιτικοποιημένων εξετάσεων που υπηρετούν το μονοκομματισμό και έχουν έντονα ιδεολογική χροιά, διάδοση μιας αγωγής του πολίτη βασισμένης στις οικουμενικές αξίες και στα δικαιώματα των πολιτών, καλλιέργεια μιας συνείδησης πολίτη, προβολή των αρετών του πολίτη που υπηρετούν την κοινωνία.

*14. Προστασία της ιδιοκτησίας*: Θέσπιση και προστασία του δικαιώματος της ατομικής ιδιοκτησίας, εισαγωγή στην πράξη ενός συστήματος ελεύθερης, ανοιχτής οικονομίας της αγοράς, διασφάλιση της ελευθερίας του επιχειρείν, κατάργηση των κρατικών μονοπωλίων· σύσταση επιτροπής διαχείρισης της κρατικής περιουσίας υπόλογης στην ανώτατη λαϊκή αντιπροσωπεία· σύννομη και εύτακτη έναρξη μιας μεταρρύθμισης των δικαιωμάτων ιδιοκτησίας, διακρίβωση της κυριότητας των δικαιωμάτων ιδιοκτησίας και των υπευθύνων γι’ αυτά· ξεκίνημα ενός κινήματος γης, προχώρημα της ιδιωτικοποίησης της γης, σοβαρή διασφάλιση των τίτλων κυριότητας των πολιτών και ιδίως των χωρικών.

*15. Χρηματοοικονομική και φορολογική μεταρρύθμιση*: Θέσπιση δημοκρατικών δημόσιων οικονομικών και διασφάλιση των δικαιωμάτων των φορολογουμένων. Κατασκευή των δομών και του λειτουργικού μηχανισμού ενός δημοσιονομικού συστήματος με σαφώς προσδιορισμένες εξουσίες και αρμοδιότητες, οικοδόμηση σε όλα τα επίπεδα της διοίκησης ενός ορθολογικού και αποτελεσματικού δημοσιονομικού αποκεντρωμένου συστήματος· προώθηση μιας μεγάλης μεταρρύθμισης του φορολογικού συστήματος, με άξονες τη μείωση των φορολογικών συντελεστών, την απλοποίηση του φορολογικού συστήματος, τη δικαιότερη κατανομή των φορολογικών βαρών. Αν δεν έχει υπάρξει κοινωνική δημόσια διαδικασία επιλογής, απόφαση λαϊκής αντιπροσωπείας, οι κυβερνητικές υπηρεσίες δεν πρέπει αυτοβούλως να αυξάνουν τους φόρους και να επιβάλλουν νέους. Η μεταρρύθμιση των δικαιωμάτων ιδιοκτησίας θα βάλει μέσα στην αγορά ένα πλήθος υποκειμένων και μηχανισμών ανταγωνισμού· το κατέβασμα του κατωφλιού εισόδου στον χρηματοοικονομικό τομέα θα δημιουργήσει τις προϋποθέσεις για την ανάπτυξη μιας μη κρατικής χρηματοοικονομικής, και το χρηματοοικονομικό σύστημα θα ζωογονηθεί πλήρως.

*16. Κοινωνική ασφάλιση*: Χτίσιμο ενός συστήματος κοινωνικής ασφάλισης που θα καλύπτει όλο το λαό· να έχει ο λαός την πιο βασική ασφάλιση ως προς την παιδεία, την ιατρική περίθαλψη, τη φροντίδα των ηλικιωμένων και την απασχόληση.

*17. Προστασία του περιβάλλοντος*: Προστασία του οικολογικού περιβάλλοντος, προβολή της βιώσιμης ανάπτυξης με ευθύνη απέναντι στις ερχόμενες γενιές και σε όλη την ανθρωπότητα· σαφής προσδιορισμός των ευθυνών που πρέπει να αναλάβουν οι κρατικοί αξιωματούχοι κάθε βαθμίδας γι’ αυτόν το σκοπό, και ανάδειξη του συμμετοχικού και εποπτικού ρόλου των ΜΚΟ στην προστασία του περιβάλλοντος.

*18. Ομοσπονδιακή Δημοκρατία*: Υιοθετώντας μια στάση βασισμένη στην ισοτιμία και τη δικαιοσύνη να συμβάλουμε στη διαφύλαξη της ειρήνης και της ανάπτυξης στην ευρύτερη περιοχή, να πλάσουμε μια εικόνα υπεύθυνης μεγάλης δύναμης. Να περιφρουρήσουμε το ελεύθερο σύστημα του Χονγκ Κονγκ και του Μακάο. Με προϋπόθεση την ελευθερία και τη δημοκρατία να αναζητήσουμε με ισότιμες διαπραγματεύσεις και με συνεργατικό και αμφίδρομο τρόπο ένα σχέδιο συμφιλίωσης πάνω στο ζήτημα των σχέσεων Κίνας-Ταϊβάν. Με μεγάλη γνώση και διάκριση να διερευνήσουμε το θεσμικό σχέδιο και τους πιθανούς δρόμους προς την κοινή ευημερία όλων των εθνοτήτων και να χτίσουμε μέσα σ’ ένα πλαίσιο δημοκρατικό και συνταγματικό μια Ομοσπονδιακή Δημοκρατία της Κίνας.

*19. Μεταβατική δικαιοσύνη*: Για όσους υπέστησαν, οι ίδιοι και τα μέλη της οικογένειάς τους, πολιτικές διώξεις κατά τις πολιτικές καμπάνιες του παρελθόντος, αποκατάσταση του ονόματός τους και κρατική αποζημίωση. Απελευθέρωση όλων των πολιτικών κρατουμένων και των κρατουμένων για λόγους συνείδησης· απελευθέρωση όλων όσοι καταδικάστηκαν για την πίστη και τις πεποιθήσεις τους· σύσταση επιτροπής έρευνας της αλήθειας, διαλεύκανση των πραγματικών ιστορικών γεγονότων, εντοπισμός των ευθυνών, τήρηση της δικαιοσύνης· πάνω σε αυτή τη βάση, επιδίωξη της κοινωνικής συμφιλίωσης.


*4/ Επίλογος*

Η Κίνα, σαν παγκόσμια δύναμη, σαν ένα από τα πέντε μόνιμα μέλη του Συμβουλίου Ασφαλείας των Ηνωμένων Εθνών, σαν μέλος του Συμβουλίου Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου, θα όφειλε να έχει τη δική της συνεισφορά στην υπόθεση της ειρήνης της ανθρωπότητας και της βελτίωσης των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου. Δυστυχώς όμως, απ’ όλες τις παγκόσμιες δυνάμεις σήμερα μονάχα η Κίνα διάγει έναν αυταρχικό πολιτικό βίο και ως εκ τούτου προκαλεί συνεχώς και αδιαλείπτως βλάβη στα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα και κοινωνικές κρίσεις, έχει περιορίσει την ίδια την ανάπτυξη του κινεζικού λαού και εμποδίσει την πρόοδο του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού –αυτή η κατάσταση πρέπει ν’ αλλάξει! Η στροφή προς τον πολιτικό εκδημοκρατισμό δεν μπορεί ν’ αναβληθεί άλλο.

Γι’ αυτούς τους λόγους, διαπνεόμενοι ως πολίτες από ένα πνεύμα παρρησίας, ανακοινώνουμε τη «Χάρτα 08». Ελπίζουμε πως όλοι οι Κινέζοι πολίτες, όσοι έχουν την ίδια αίσθηση κοινωνικής κρίσης, το ίδιο αίσθημα ευθύνης και καθήκοντος, είτε είναι στην κυβέρνηση είτε είναι απλός λαός, ανεξάρτητα από την κοινωνική τους θέση, και επικεντρώνοντας στις συμφωνίες και όχι στις διαφωνίες, θα συμμετάσχουν ενεργά σε αυτό το κίνημα πολιτών και θα εργαστούν από κοινού για τη μεγάλη αλλαγή της κινεζικής κοινωνίας, έτσι ώστε σύντομα να οικοδομηθεί ένα ελεύθερο, δημοκρατικό, συνταγματικά κυβερνώμενο κράτος και να γίνουν πραγματικότητα οι επιδιώξεις και τα όνειρα για τα οποία οι συμπατριώτες μας εργάζονται άοκνα εδώ και πάνω από εκατό χρόνια.


----------

